# Magic Flute recommendation (with specific requirements!)



## kevinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all, my first post...
The only recording that I have of TMF is the wonderful version with Klemperer, Gedda et al. A couple of days ago I heard - on Sirius Met Opera - a recording of TMF with Barbara Bonney and Edo de Waart. I loved this recording; it was full of life and humor, and the sound was rich. I have done some searching and it seems as though this recording is not available. 
I was wondering if anyone who is familiar with that version could recommend a version that they would consider to be similar and that was available?


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Some recommendations:
Overall, my favorite one is Abbado with Mahler Chamber Orchestra with Strehl, Röschmann, Brachman, Miklosa, Pape.









In video I recommend two versions, one closer to this one you liked and other a little slower.

Colin Davis at Covent Garden with Hartmann, Röschmann, Keenlyside, Damrau, Selig.









Sawallisch at Munich with Araiza, Popp, Brendel, Gruberova, Moll.


----------



## kevinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you. 
I'm not sure what the correct terms are but the Klemperer version seems to be a rather serious "orchestral" version that lacks the spoken voices (not to mention hysterical laughter) that some of the others have. Which is the Abbado version?


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

kevinm said:


> Thank you.
> I'm not sure what the correct terms are but the Klemperer version seems to be a rather serious "orchestral" version that lacks the spoken voices (not to mention hysterical laughter) that some of the others have. Which is the Abbado version?


All three have dialogues because they are live renditions. It seems Klemperer cutted the dialogues in order to fit in two LPs, to me it is just a bad decision. Anyway his mozart readings are totally out to date now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyway his mozart readings are totally out to date now.

Absolute nonsense. His _Magic Flute_ is THE _Magic Flute_.

Other solid versions: Karl Bohm, George Solti, certainly Abbado, and William Christie's version on period instruments is quite nice.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Anyway his mozart readings are totally out to date now.
> 
> Absolute nonsense. His _Magic Flute_ is THE _Magic Flute_.


We don't see several performances of the Magic Flute in Klemperer's style these days. It is old fashioned and the public doesn't seem to like this romantic reading, slow tempi and lax articulation of phrases.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

We also don't hear many ensembles that cam e come anywhere near matching that of this:
Christa Ludwig, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz, Lucia Popp, Nicolai Gedda, Walter Berry and Gottlob Frick. An absolute dream team and dream performance. Klemperer doesn't stress the muscularity or drama that some more contemporary versions do, but he does conduct with a fluidity and a nobility that doesn't lag. Certainly with the a work as central as _The Magic Flute_ I would not want to be limited to a single interpretation... but I cannot think of a better one.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> We also don't hear many ensembles that cam e come anywhere near matching that of this:
> Christa Ludwig, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz, Lucia Popp, Nicolai Gedda, Walter Berry and Gottlob Frick. An absolute dream team and dream performance. Klemperer doesn't stress the muscularity or drama that some more contemporary versions do, but he does conduct with a fluidity and a nobility that doesn't lag. Certainly with the a work as central as _The Magic Flute_ I would not want to be limited to a single interpretation... but I cannot think of a better one.


I agree that it is a great orchestral reading by one of the worlds greatest conductors ever, even though somewhat old fashioned and outdated. The cast is more difficult to agree, it is indeed a great set of singers, but with some terrible choices, Misses Ludwig and Schwarzkopf just sing too minor roles to be even credited, Popp is a little miscasted in an uneventful Queen of the Night (in a great Pamina in Sawallisch's later recording), but ther is a loevely Janowitz, I have to say I'm not quite a big fan of the male cast, not that they are bad, but I've seen better Taminos, like Araiza and Wunderlich and better Sarastros, like Moll and Pape.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I find Popp quite wonderful and feel the male cast are more than adequate. Gedda is marvelous... in spite of the fact that I would certainly rather have Wunderlich for almost anything.


----------

